# Daten aus Bestellformular in ISPconfig-Datenbank übernehmen?



## rawe28 (14. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, die Daten -incl. Domainname- die ein Kunde in ein Bestellformular für Webspace eingibt, in die ISPConfig-Datenbank zu übernehmen? 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Till (14. Dez. 2008)

Welche ISPConfig Version?


----------



## rawe28 (14. Dez. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Welche ISPConfig Version?



ISPConfig 2.2.28

Versehen, habe grade festgestellt, daß ich noch ISPConfig-2.2.27.tar.gz drauf hab. Noch kein Update gemacht, aber das wäre ja nicht das Problem.


----------



## Till (14. Dez. 2008)

Dann nimmst Du am Besten das remoting Rramework, findest Du auf der ISPConfig.org Download Seite.


----------



## rawe28 (14. Dez. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Dann nimmst Du am Besten das remoting Rramework, findest Du auf der ISPConfig.org Download Seite.


Hi,

bekomme das bei Aufruf 
(Curl ist installiert
cURL support     enabled
cURL Information     libcurl/7.15.5 OpenSSL/0.9.8c zlib/1.2.3 libidn/0.6.5)

http://morgengruen.eu/remoting_example/test.php


```
Script end ...
```
Der Quelltext zeigt auch nur das an


```
<br>Script end ...
```
Ich weiß, daß es mein Fehler ist, mir ist aber nicht klar, was ich falsch mache.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Till (14. Dez. 2008)

Und Du hast das Test Script auch so umprogrammiert, das etwas ausgeführt wird? In der Datei ist alles auskommentiert, da sie alle möglichen Funktionen enthält.


----------



## rawe28 (14. Dez. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Und Du hast das Test Script auch so umprogrammiert, das etwas ausgeführt wird? In der Datei ist alles auskommentiert, da sie alle möglichen Funktionen enthält.


Sieht so aus, bis nach unten hin:


```
<?php

**
* ISPConfig Soap Connector
* Version 1.3
* (c) Projektfarm GmbH 2005
*
* This script requires PHP with CURL extension
*
*/

include("soap.lib.php");

// Insert here your 42go Server
$server_url = "http://morgengruen.eu";

// creating object for soap_client
$soap_client = new soap_client($server_url.'/remote/index.php');

// Username and Password of the remoting user (not identical
// with the user to log into the web interface!)

$parameters = array('user' => 'ralph',
                    'pass' =>  'xxxxxxxxx');

// Login into 42go Server
$session_id = $soap_client->call('login',$parameters);

// Error Check
if($err = $soap_client->getError()) die("Error: ".$err);


// Get Reseller List
$params = array (    'sid'       => $session_id,
                    'module'    => 'reseller',
                    'function'    => 'reseller_list',
                    'params'    => '');


$reseller_list = $soap_client->call('service',$params);
// Error Check
if($err = $soap_client->getError()) die("Error: ".$err);
print_r($reseller_list);



// Get Reseller
$params = array (    'sid'        => $session_id,
                    'module'     => 'reseller',
                    'function'   => 'reseller_get',
                    'params'     => array ( reseller_title => "Reseller1"));


$reseller = $soap_client->call('service',$params);
// Error Check
if($err = $soap_client->getError()) die("Error: ".$err);
print_r($reseller);

[.....]
```


----------



## Till (14. Dez. 2008)

Es scheint dass Du alles aktiviert hast, das macht keinen Sinn, wenn Dann musst Du eine einzelne Funktion aktivieren. Das Remoting Framework ist eine Entwicklungsframework, d.h. du musst dafür in PHP programmieren können und ggf. Fehler debuggen, wenn was nicht geht. Ich kann das hier nicht per Forum machen, das das ganze eine recht komplexe Sache ist.


----------



## rawe28 (14. Dez. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Es scheint dass Du alles aktiviert hast, das macht keinen Sinn, wenn Dann musst Du eine einzelne Funktion aktivieren. Das Remoting Framework ist eine Entwicklungsframework, d.h. du musst dafür in PHP programmieren können und ggf. Fehler debuggen, wenn was nicht geht. Ich kann das hier nicht per Forum machen, das das ganze eine recht komplexe Sache ist.


Okay, soweit erst mal klar.

Ich bin gerade dabei, mich in PHP einzulesen, deshalb kam ich überhaupt erst auf die Idee mit der Datenübernahme.

Frage wäre: Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit, dies zu bewerkstelligen, als über das Framework?

Bis jetzt hab ich ein Anmeldeformular mit PHP erstellt, was ja nicht besonders schwer war. Als nächstes müsste ich die Daten in die Bank bekommen, nur hier hänge ich, da ich bis jetzt noch nicht herausgefunden habe mit welchen Befehlen das geht und mir nicht im Klaren bin, ob´s überhaupt so geht.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Till (14. Dez. 2008)

Das Remoting Framework ist nicht ganz einfach, ich würde es nicht für einen Programmieranfänger empfehlen. Aber andere Möglichkeiten die Daten zu laden sind noch deutlich komplexer.


----------



## rawe28 (14. Dez. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Das Remoting Framework ist nicht ganz einfach, ich würde es nicht für einen Programmieranfänger empfehlen. Aber andere Möglichkeiten die Daten zu laden sind noch deutlich komplexer.


Kannst Du vielleicht gute Tutorials für Remoting Framework empfehlen?

Welche anderen Möglichkeiten gibt es und wo finde ich dazu etwas?

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Till (14. Dez. 2008)

Es gibt keine Tutorials fürs Remoting Framework. Alles was es dazu gibt ist in der zip Datei.


----------

